# Maid/Cleaning Service



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking for a cleaning service to clean my apartment once a week or once every other week. Any suggestions on a good company?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Please use the search facility of this board. There was the same thread yesterday. It's SO tedious getting the same questions posted each day. Please make an effort!


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Try Sky maids, 043324600
Ive used them since we moved in to our own place, get the same women every week and there a decent price


----------

